# Change login script



## jamesb2 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have about 300 users in an ou in my domain. They all have logon scripts in the profile tab under "login script". I am trying to add a new login script but, do not want to double click on 300 users and change each one manually. Is there a way to "script" changing the login script name in the profile tab for all of the users at once?


----------



## jvs (Nov 10, 2010)

yes, there is a way if the logon script is the same.

go to Active Directory, Users, select all the users you want the script to be changed, right click, then properties, then profile tab. Change the logon script to whatever you want.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The easiest way to do it is to assign login scripts at an OU level from a group policy. You just plunk the users in that OU and they get whatever login you assign to the GPO. If they all use the same login script selecting them as described above will also work.


----------

